# Tolkien: reincarnated as a sixth grader?



## e.Blackstar (Aug 28, 2004)

Okay, yesterday I was flipping through a booklet of short stories from the seventh grade Young Authors' Conference in my town. In it, I found this entry: (I'm copying it exactly as it is written in the book)

THE PROLOGUE
by Charlie 

At the beginning of time when men weren't the only two-legged rulers, each race was given a special gift of great importance. The smallest gift of any. They were all given a ring. In thses rings was the power to govern each and every race, but all of them were deceived.

In the land of mordor in the heart of Mount Doom, the Evil Lord Soron made another ring in secret. In this ring he pored his malice, evil, and will to dominate. One by one the lands of free people of middle earth fell to Sorons armies. His army wasn't man nor human, they were made of Orcs; veil and ugly creatures made of beatin and totured elves. But, alas, a last alliance of man and elf fought against Sorons forces on the slopes of Mount Doom!

The battle was near success when Soron came and vanished and vanquished man after man when the king of Gondor took action with one swing, Soron throw him into the mountain. At that very moment Isildur, the son of the kin ran to his father's aid. Sorons hand came at Isildur and right then he took up his father's sword and cut the finger with the ring off Sorons hand. All of a sudden Sorons body let out a great bellow. Soron the enemy of the free people, of middle earth was finally defeated. The ring passed to Isilur, who had this one chance to destroy evil forever, but he did not take it. Because, for you see, the hearts of man are easily corrupted but the ring had a will of its own.

Out of no where, Orcs ambushed Isildur and his horsemen. He quickly put it on. He ran to the river, but the ring slipped off his finger as well. Some things that should not have been lost were; and that is the first story of the PROLOGUE.
The ring does live on!



Spelling, grammatical, and logistic errors aside, it is blindingly, glaringly obvious whence this idea came. Heck, some of the quotes come directly from the movie! I absolutely cannot believe that they didn't recognize this and let him enter it.  


What do you think?


----------



## Uminya (Aug 28, 2004)

Nah, just point, laugh, and humiliate him for his insolence, then have the word "Plagarist" tatooed on his forehead. That'll teach the youngins


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 28, 2004)

And he doesn't even plagiarise the books-he plagiarises the movie!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2004)

Have you contacted the proper authorities to have the guy scourged?


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 7, 2004)

I think the entire young authors conference needs to be thrown into the crack of doom


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 7, 2004)

> Have you contacted the proper authorities to have the guy scourged?



If the proper authority figures cannot recognise it for the blatant case of plagiarism that it is, then they do not really deserve to be authority figures do they? Or maybe it a piece of genius, a parody of Tolkien, after all if Homer and Cervantes have been parodied in a similar way, then why not Tolkien?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 7, 2004)

greypilgrim said:


> I think the entire young authors conference needs to be thrown into the crack of doom



Oh, for sure...except for me and Maya and Tim. And maybe Chase too, if the Powers that Be are feeling particularly merciful that day.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 8, 2004)

We'll be merciful. . .as long as Charlie stays hidden and well out of our sights and never attempts to write again so long as he lives!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 8, 2004)

Regardless of what the kid did I don't think he deserves (at his age) to have his full name spread on the internet and people joke about shooting him and go on about what a moron he is. I mean he is just a kid, and some people might take this more seriously than it is ment.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 8, 2004)

I really think that most of us Tolkien forumers are smart enough not to think in terms of actually commiting an act of violence and the ones who are dumb enough to consider it are not smart enough to figure out the fellow's location based on one name (which is shared by many) and the other limited information given by Treyar. 

So I think that gives us free license to mock him a bit longer, especially since he isn't here to worry about it.

Mock mock mock.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think anyone here is going to go after the kid, stupid as I may be. I just don't think he deserves his full name on the internet exposing this and people joking about violence against him. If only for the facts that some people (parents?) MIGHT take this seriously, _and_ this could hurt the kid. He would have no power to remove his name from a public place, a name appearing (permanently?) in an embarassing context.

Anyone who has ever had their name show up on the internet where they do not want it and have no power to remove it will understand.

Ridiculous as it sounds, you can never be sure when people will take something seriously. One thing is for sure though, someone almost always does. And to top this off, there was no NEED of his name being posted.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 8, 2004)

Well excuse me...I would edit out his last name if I could, Charlie being a common enough name that no one would be any the wiser, but no mod am I. 
 
Furthermore, approximately five people on this forum know where I live; two of them live in this same town with me and already knew about this, and the other three, unless they were absolutely desperate and pathetically insane (which I doubt), they probably won't either remember or care. All I gave was his name, which as I earlier stated likely wouldn't help anyone anyway. I don't know where he goes to school, how old he is, or if he even lives in this town anymore; in any case he will probably never find out about this thread or my posting or our collective indignation, so he will in all likelihood grow up perfectly normal and unscarred and upon reaching adulthood or high school or whatever the case may be, he will blindly go on writing his delightful 'original' short stories, send one to a publisher, and get it returned back with a large frowny face stamped on it-which is exactly what he deserves.


----------



## Corvis (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't think Tolkien was reincarnated I just think the kid saw the movie and copied the dialogue down as a short story.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 12, 2004)

Treyar said:


> Well excuse me...I would edit out his last name if I could, Charlie being a common enough name that no one would be any the wiser, but no mod am I.


Hint: Mods use the PM system also  Editing done

Gothmog


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 12, 2004)

Why thank you Gothmog. happy, Nóm?


----------

